# Down East



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Callbacks to the 2nd series 

1,6,7,8,9,10,12,13,14,15,16,18,19,20,22,23

16 total
________
Simmering Food


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

brenda
thanks for the update on the Q--
any news from the Open?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Any idea of what the first series of the Q looked like?
Thanks.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the landblind

1,2,4,6,7,8,10,12,15,17,18,21,22,23,26,30,31,32,39,41,43,46,47,48,50,53,54

27 Total
________
A-CLASS


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying results

1st- #13 Yaba O/H Paul Brown
2nd -#12 Tripp H/ Eric Babin O/Michael Crow
3rd- #6 Lottie H/Bruce Koonce O/Phillip Calton
4th-#9 Stormy O/H Bobby Davidson

RJ-#23 Cappy O/H Andrea Meisse

Jams- 1,7,8,14
________
Iolite portable vaporizer


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Congratulations Bobby & Stormy. Good luck in the Amateur


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

eric
great job in the Q
mike


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series

1,2,3,4,5,6,8,11,12,13

10 total
________
GL1200SEI


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

1,2,15,17,18,22,41,47,48,54
________
VAPIR NO2 VAPORIZER


----------



## PintailAle (Mar 19, 2008)

Any updates on the Derby? Thanks for posting these!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Paul and Yaba - that's GREAT!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Qualifying results
> 
> 1st- #13 Yaba O/H Paul Brown
> 2nd -#12 Tripp H/ Eric Babin O/Michael Crow
> ...


Way To go Paul!!!!! Congrats to Mike Crow , Eric Babin and Trip that is great!!!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Paul Brown and Yabba on the Qual win!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind
1,3,5,8,13,14,17,18,21,26,27,32,33,36,38,40,41,43,46

19 total

Open Results

1st- #1 Jock H/Alan Pleasant O/Marion Stroud-Swingle
2nd-#22 Roz O/H Mac DuBose
3rd-#18 Davey H/Alan Pleasant O/John & Anne Marshall
4th-#2 Windy O/H Ken Neil
No Jams

Derby Results
1st-#8 Lucky H/Mike Ough O/Roger Weller
2nd-#6 Rowdy H/Mike Ough O/Roger Weller

No other placements
________
Michigan medical marijuana dispensaries


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Derby Results
> 1st-#8 Lucky H/Mike Ough O/Roger Weller
> 2nd-#6 Rowdy H/Mike Ough O/Roger Weller
> 
> No other placements


Wow..... no other placements? How often does that happen?


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Wow..... no other placements? How often does that happen?


I've heard of it happening twice before in a Derby in 26 years....now, I can make that three times.....

kg


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Brenda said:


> Qualifying results
> 
> 1st- #13 Yaba O/H Paul Brown
> 2nd -#12 Tripp H/ Eric Babin O/Michael Crow
> ...


Congrats Mike and Tripp!!!


----------



## Matt Leicester (Oct 8, 2007)

JusticeDog said:


> Wow..... no other placements? How often does that happen?


Having been there and seen it, it was one heck of a test in the last. Even if I'd made it to the last, I probably wouldn't have made it through either!


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

K G said:


> I've heard of it happening twice before in a Derby in 26 years....now, I can make that three times.....
> 
> kg


2 Derby placements. I can hear the bus starting!

Tim


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

The last series of the derby was 2 down the shore. Birds were both thrown the same way. Guns were not super tight but was tight. But gunners were probably only about 40 to 50 yards apart. 4 reentries. Dogs could not see gunners I don't think until the last entry. Short bird was the go bird and long was memory. 6 dogs in the last series. 4 hunted the old fall.

Thanks Doug.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ragin Storm Retrievers said:


> The last series of the derby was 2 down the shore. Birds were both thrown the same way. Guns were not super tight but was tight. But gunners were probably only about 40 to 50 yards apart. 4 reentries. Dogs could not see gunners I don't think until the last entry. Short bird was the go bird and long was memory. 6 dogs in the last series. 4 hunted the old fall.
> 
> Thanks Doug.


Well, that will do it.... congrats to the two dogs that finished! They deserved their placements from the sounds of it!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

5,8,14,18,21,27,33,36,38,40,43,46

12 total
________
FIND HEADSHOP


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur results

1st- #14 Bennie O/H Mark Menzie
2nd-#33 Fox O/H Joe Cooper
3rd-#18 Chevy O/H John Thomas
4th-# 46 Windy O/H Ken Neil

RJ-#38 Streak O/H Bill Goldstein

Jams- 8,5

Congrats to all!!
________
Chevrolet tacuma


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations to the Black River clients Mark Menzies, Joe & Peggy Cooper, and Ken Neil for the Amateur placements. 

Congrats to Andrea, and Chris on the Jams.
Good job especially from just moving up from the Q Chris.


----------



## fowlweather (Feb 22, 2005)

Ragin Storm Retrievers said:


> ...
> Good job especially from just moving up from the Q Chris.


Thank you, Bobby.
To say it's a bit nerve racking going up to the line for the first time in the fourth series of an amateur, is an understatement. Especially when it's the first time she's seen a water quad. She might have done a little better if she had actually seen the flyer fall. .:razz:


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

Congrats Chris!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations to all !


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I hate to see three points go to waste. Might be the difference in getting a dog on the list or not. Derby points can be very precious and should be awarded.

The mandatory elimination for a handle eliminates the chance to maintain three great series and be awarded for it with a handle. I don't like the rule for this reason.


----------

